# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Челябинская область!

## Марина Дудник

Очень хотелось бы пересчитаться!? И проводить встречи не с тремя форумчанами, а с гораздо большим количеством форумчан из нашей области. Даже понимая, что Челябинская область  - по площади равна трем Швейцариям, очень хочется встречаться и дружить семьями, как мы пока еще трое : Я Марина Дудник, Оксана Сенова и Лариса Косар из Чесмы! Челябинцы! Присоединяйтесь и объединяйтесь!

----------


## ИРита

Я - Рита Исхакова, пока тройчанка.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ура! троицк в теме!
Класс а почему пока? Куда то собираешься???

----------


## ИРита

пока только одни?????????????????????????????????????
я везде пригожусь.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Вот и славно! Надо наших в темку подтягивать, а то как то скучно!

----------


## Наталия Малькова

девчат, можно к вам?.......... :Smile3:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ой, Наталья, уж давно гляжу у порога топчешся, проходи, чувствуй себя как дома!

----------


## Anelka

Девочки приветик всем!!!
 Златоустовских в компанию принемаете???
 :Blush2:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

и мы и мы ..Сеновы. еще туточки наш диджей Вайс(только он почему то в подполье) :Smile3:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Так, запишем Златоуст! и крикнем дружное УРА!!!! нашего  полку прибыло!!!! Челябинская область рулит! 

Сенова с компанией появилась  :Ok:  круто!

 Так ребята, не ленимся и в мае месяце находим время для мини тамадейки! познакомимся, оттянемся! Это мое предложение. Жду комментариев и ваших аргументов за или против! :Aga:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*marisha612*, 
Марина, мы ЗА    :Grin: 
я за любой кипишь , кроме голодовки

----------


## Наталия Малькова

> Так ребята, не ленимся и в мае месяце находим время для мини тамадейки! познакомимся, оттянемся! Это мое предложение. Жду комментариев и ваших аргументов за или против!


ААА я тоже хочу с вами оттянуться!!!!! мое предложение на 7 мая.....кто отдыхает 7го в субботу? или жду ваших предложений..... :Smile3:

----------


## Марина Дудник

У меня пока май  вообще пустой! Ну как голосуем за 7 мая? Мое предложение - Абзаково! И база хорошая и от всех равноудалено! Хотя могу и к себе в гости пригласить!  :Blush2:  Можете предложить свое место!

----------


## Anelka

Девочки :Tu:  я немогу на 7 мая.
У меня на работе профессиональный праздник " День связиста".
У меня основная работа телевиденье.А я на работе профорг и цехком.
 :Yes4:

----------


## buscha

Девочки! Принимайте в свои ряды Трехгорный! Только 7 мая я тоже не смогу, уеду в отпуск!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ура, Трехгорный в наших рядах! Ананьиной привет!  как то вы все девоньки от нас с Сеновой далековато живете! Все ближе к столице области, а мы то на отшибе! Я в Трехгорном осенью была, в ноябре! понравилось. Тихо, уютно.... Один зоомагазин на весь город.... Маленький такой. Зато дом культуры - огромный классный! и парень в ансамбле поет.... ммммм.... Я его в капеллу нашу хотела переманить...

----------


## Anelka

Добро пожаловать buscha!!!
Я тоже новенькая!
Но мне здесь очень нравится.
Девочки очень гостеприимные. :Yes4:

----------


## buscha

> Ура, Трехгорный в наших рядах! Ананьиной привет!  как то вы все девоньки от нас с Сеновой далековато живете! Все ближе к столице области, а мы то на отшибе! Я в Трехгорном осенью была, в ноябре! понравилось. Тихо, уютно.... Один зоомагазин на весь город.... Маленький такой. Зато дом культуры - огромный классный! и парень в ансамбле поет.... ммммм.... Я его в капеллу нашу хотела переманить...


Да, Марина, именно такой у нас город, чистый, тихий, уютный, и таланты есть, в нем есть что-то свое, как говорят своя изюминка! Марин! А какой Ананьиной привет, у нас их много?! Это Марине, которой!?

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ну да, конечно! Ананьиных много - Звезда одна! Марина!  Я реально уважаю её как мастера своего дела.

----------


## Джул

ыыыы! я тоже тут! очень редко выхожу на сайт. После тамадеи стараюсь побольше!Респект Маринке!)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Приветствую, в теме Юлию!  Присоединяйся, мы тебе рады!

----------


## sokolixa

Здраааасьте всем!
Маришка, поздравляю с открытием сайта! :Ok: 

7 мая было бы клёво, вот только вояки мы певучие - День Победы, митинг, концерт, иШо концерт...

----------


## Марина Дудник

Спасибо, Ларисонька, я как то так..... Пока еще не все сделано конечно, есть еще проблемы, которые сама пока не могу решить, надо програмистов просить... а так,я сама оочень довольна собою. пусть на бесплатном хостинге, но все же можно заявить о себе

----------


## Анастасия flu

ЭЭЭЭЭ ТРЕХГОРНЫЙ УРААААААААААААААААААААААА есть еще один ЧеЛОВЕК ИЗ ТРЕХИ ЭТО Я и МАРИНУ АНАНЬИНУ ЗНАЮ, она сейчас в свободном плаванье , а раньше она работала в том же месте где и я и на той же должности))))).

----------


## Анастасия flu

:Grin:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Классно! Приветствую еще одну землячку! Рада видеть, и конечно рада общаться! Не стесняйся, не теряйся! Здесь есть чему поучиться и есть кому передать свой опыт! А в вашем городе я знаю рождаются и живут ооочень талантливые люди! Рада знакомству!

----------


## Анастасия flu

Большое спасибо

----------


## Сенова Оксана

приезжайте  к нам потусим


________________________________________________________________


СОГЛАСОВАНО:                                    УТВЕРЖДАЮ:
Председатель профкома                           Директор ООО
ОАО «ММК»                                             «Дом отдыха «Берёзки»
                       А.И.Дерунов                                    Д.Н.Касаткин
 ___________2012 г.                                  __________2012 г.


                Первый Ежегодный Фестиваль анимации
«Games camp»: 
конкурс ведущих развлекательных программ, аниматоров танцпола (Go-Go), шоу-балетов, танцевальных групп, вокалистов, DJ. 

Положение

Учредители и организаторы фестиваля
    -  ОАО «ММК»
    -  Профсоюзный комитет ОАО «ММК»
    -  Союз молодых металлургов
    -  ООО «Дом отдыха Березки»
    -  Анимационная команда «Oranda»


          Информационная поддержка:
    - телерадиокомпания «ТВ-ИН»;
    - газета «Магнитогорский металл»;
    - радиостанция Dfm Магнитогорск
    - радиостанция «Серебряный дождь»
    - радиостанция «Европа +»
    - журнал «Выбирай»
    - журнал «На все 100» и др.




           Цели и задачи  фестиваля
 Фестиваль направлен на развитие анимации и празднично-игровой культуры в области туризма на Южном Урале и в других регионах, выявление проблем формирования и деятельности анимационных систем в обществах группы ОАО «ММК».
С этой целью фестиваль содействует:
- развитию творческого потенциала и повышению профессионального уровня специалистов культурно-досугового пространства и туристической анимации;
- выявлению талантливых ведущих мероприятий различных форм, аниматоров, шоу-балетов, вокалистов, DJ.
- установлению деловых и творческих связей между участниками фестиваля, режиссерами и организаторами досуга;
- сохранению традиционных и поиску новых игровых технологий.

          Сроки и место  проведения.
Конкурс проводится  11-14 июня 2012 года в Доме отдыха «Березки», оз. Банное, Республика Башкортостан, Абзелиловский район, д.Зеленая поляна, ул.Курортная 15.

          Порядок проведения:
      11.06.12 – Заезд, размещение.
      11.06.12 – Праздничное открытие фестиваля, окнкурс ведущих детских развлекательных программ;
      12.06.12 – Конкурс ведущих молодежных развлекательных программ, семейных торжеств и клубной индустрии
      13.06.12 – Конкурс шоу-балетов, танцевальных групп и вокалистов.
      14.06.12 – Конкурс DJ и аниматоров танцпола.
      14.06.12 – Презентация  магазинов и бутиков стильной одежды различных брендов, салонов красоты и имидж-центров, свадебных салонов, магазинов праздничной продукции, презентация и дегустация блюд, а также тортов (свадебных и юбилейных) приготовленных известными ресторанами и кафе города Магнитогорска.
      14.06.12 – Заключительный концерт фестиваля с участием известных шоу-менов, хореографов, победителей и участников фестиваля. Подведение итогов и награждение. Банкет (маскарад), праздничный фейерверк. 
      15.06.12 – Отъезд участников фестиваля. 


Расписание и точное время проведения конкурсов, мастерклассов и выставок указано в Приложении 1. Организаторы оставляют за собой право корректировки приложения.


     В рамках фестиваля планируется проведение мастер-классов известных шоу-менов, хореографов, режиссеров-постановщиков, вокалистов, DJ,  организация круглого стола. 

- Игнат Тагиев – мастер класс по актерскому мастерству, ведению корпоративных мероприятий и семейных торжетсв, битбокс.
- Мелентьева Елена – система анимации, продвижение турпродукта, проблемы развития анимационной деятельности в России.
- Элона Казакова и Андрей Ложбанидзе («Марк Твен») - мастер класс по вокалу, технические новинки для вокалистов, подготовка совместной заключительной песни на гала концерт.
- Олег Задера и Юрий Храпко, разминка, мастер класс по хореографии, подготовка заключительного танца для гала концерта.
- DVJ Karimov – мастер-класс по сведению, представление нового материала 2012 года для DJ.
- Олег Садкеев – мастер класс, конферанс, детские игровые программы, режиссирование.
    На конкурс выставляются развлекательные программы не более, чем на 20-25 минут, номера шоу-балетов (малая группа не превышающая 7 человек) не более, чем  на 5 минут, выступление аниматоров не более, чем на 10 минут, представление подготовленного сета DJ не более чем на 30 мин, для вокалистов 2 песни (русская и английская) в каждой номинации.

Звездный состав судейской коллегии:
-	Игнат Тагиев –  ведущий, шоу мен, бит-боксер, актер.  г. Москва
-	Олег Задера и Юрий Храпко - хореограф, шоу балет «Любовники», сотрудничают с Ани Лорак, Филиппом Киркоровым. г. Москва.
-	Олег Садкеев  - лауреат международных конкурсов игровых программ, шоу-мен. г. Магнитогорск.
-	Мелентьева Елена – участница шоу№1 на телеканале Интер (Украина), группа Made In Ukraine, эксперт в области туристической анимации.
-	Группа «Марк Твен»  - Участники проекта Аллы Пугачевой, Фактор А г. Москва.
-	DVJ Karimov – DJ, бывший участник телепроекта Дом – 2 Стас Каримов.

Критерии оценки
Для ведущих:
- оригинальность замысла и режиссура игрового действа; 
     - игровой инструментарий и музыкальное оформление программы;
           - актерское мастерство ведущих игровой программы

           Для шоу-балетов и аниматоров танцпола:
           - хореографическая подготовка
           - музыкальное оформление и соответствие костюмов сюжетной линии номера
           - оригинальность замысла выступления

Для вокалистов:
           - наличие бек – вокала (не более 3-х человек) и хореографической поддержки (не более 5 человек)
           - вокальный диапазон 
           - соответствие костюма и музыкального материала
           - актерское мастерство

Для DJ:
           - подборка музыкального материала
           - сведение


           Участники конкурса
Участниками конкурса могут быть:
      -  ведущие развлекательных программ, творческие коллективы Дворцов культуры, санаторно-курортных учреждений, учреждений дополнительного образования, шоу-балеты, танцевальные группы и дуэты, аниматоры танцпола (танцевальная поддержка любого мероприятия), вокалисты (соло), DJ любого уровня подготовки, как Челябинской области, так и других регионов.
     Планируемая география участников: Магнитогорск, Челябинск, Трехгорный, Омск, Златоуст, Миасс, Екатеринбург, Тюмень, Белорецк, Уфа.
     Вступительный взнос участника фестиваля составляет 6700 рублей: 
3500 – участие, мастер-класс
1000 – обучающий банкет
2200 – проживание с 3-х разовым питанием в номерах класса «Стандарт»
      Для шоу-балета и танцевальной группы:
3500 – участие за группу
1000 и 2200 – за каждого участника коллектива.
Для аниматоров танцпола:
1500 – участие, 2200 – проживание.
По желанию участников возможно размещение в номерах повышенной комфортности класса Евростандарт и Люкс с дополнительной оплатой.
     Видео и фотосъемка фестиваля – 700 рублей; 
     В качестве зрителей может быть любое физическое лицо.


         Подведение итогов и награждение
     Итоги конкурса подводит квалифицированное жюри  по представленным направлениям и номинациям с выявлением лучших выступлений в каждом направлении (состав жюри – прилож.2).
      Предполагаются специальные денежные призы победителям и спонсорские подарки. Победители выявляются в случае несомненного преимущества выступления. Все участники фестиваля получают дипломы.

Заявки на участие и оплата принимаются до 10 июня 2012г.

Адрес организаторов:
Дом отдыха «Березки», оз. Банное, Республика Башкортостан, Абзелиловский район, д.Зеленая поляна, ул.Курортная 15, www.berezki.net, e-mail: mmk-berezki@yandex.ru, телефоны для справок: 8(3519) 255 – 591 (92);
Координатор проекта от дома отдыха «Березки» - Пьянкин Владимир Сергеевич, www.oranda-show.ru,  e-mail: volodya_v_s@mail.ru Тел. +79123011133.

----------


## ненька

Всем челябинцам боольшой привет. Ребята, у меня к вам вопрос: где в Челябинске можно приобрести аппаратуру (микшер, колонки) по приемлимой цене?

----------


## Я&нина

приветик всем из Челябинской области))))))))))))))))

----------


## Лорушка

Ура! вот где сокровища Урала! :Yahoo:  Теперь будем знать к кому обращаться по большим праздникам! Маленькие я сама могу, а вот большие не приходилось. Могу надеяться? :Blush2:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ну конечно можешь! Кричи ежели что -  поможем, а там глядишь и сама по большим праздникам спецом станешь!

----------


## таняня

Всем привет!  Нужна ведущая на свадьбу 22 сентября в Челябинске.

----------


## Марина Дудник

ХОТЕЛА СКАЗАТЬ ЧТО ПРОВЕДУ - А УЖЕ ЗАНЯТА!)))))))))))))))) А СКОЛЬКОклиенты готовы заплатить?

----------


## таняня

Я выступаю в качестве посредника. (замуж выходит дружка моей прошлогодней невесты, у меня возможности выезжать в это время из города нет) Дам ваши координаты, а уже какую сумму  договаривайтесь при личной беседе с клиентами.

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

ПРИВЕТ ИЗ ЗЛАТОУСТА!!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Здравствуй, Танечка, рада приветствовать землячку! Вливайся!
Все больше наших земляков осваивает просторы инета и находит наш форум! Это радует! надеюсь станем друзьями!

----------


## Уралочка

ТАК!!!!! ШО ТО Я КАК ТО НЕ ПОНЯЛА :Blink:  ПОЧЕМУ МЕНЯ ТРОИЦА СВЯТАЯ ЗА УШИ СЮДА НЕ ПРИТЯНУЛА?!!!!! НУ ВАЩЕЕЕ!!!!!!
НЕ СТЫДНО?! 
САТКА рулит ТОЖЕ!!!!!!!  :Yahoo: 
Марина ко мне приезжала... а Сеновой Оксане - выговор!!!!  Так и не собрались!!! Присоединяюсь к нашей родной области!!!!!!! А по поводу Трёхгорного, так долгое время работала с вашей группой "Движение"...жаль что распались ребята.......

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ура, Леночка нас нашла!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ура, Леночка нас нашла!!!


Ага, нашла... и сразу с притензиями :Taunt:

----------


## FNPetrova

Добрый вечер, землячки! Как приятно, что у нас на Южном Урале столько творческих личностей!  :Tender:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Здравствуй, Наташенька, выходи из тени, вливайся, давай поближе познакомимся! мы любим коллег - не любим геологов... кто такие геологи? Это те кто в тени! и копают, копают! На форуме приветствуется общение! Приглашаю к нему! :Yahoo:  :Yes4:

----------


## Я&нина

> приветик всем из Челябинской области))))))))))))))))


ага.., всем ответили, со всеми поздоровались, а я... меня не заметили.... :Blink: 

Пишу еще раз :Blush2:  меня зовут Нина, я с Еманжелинска,  хотя меня не зовут, я сама прихожу :Yes4:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ой, Ниночка, как то забегалась я, заработалась, и не вспомнила что ты тоже землячка! приветствую и тебя!!!! рада что нашлась пропажа!)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Valenta

Так у вас здесь хорошо!!!! 

А музруков в компанию не берёте?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Девчата. расскажите о себе. интересно же.  :Tender:  чем дышите. кем работаете. где живете

----------


## FNPetrova

> Здравствуй, Наташенька, выходи из тени, вливайся, давай поближе познакомимся! мы любим коллег - не любим геологов... кто такие геологи? Это те кто в тени! и копают, копают! На форуме приветствуется общение! Приглашаю к нему!


Марина, да я бы и рада, но я не профессионал и даже не любитель, а так, массовик-затейник на общественных началах. И даже не "душа компании", просто как бывший учитель (12 лет педстажа), что-то могу составить, обыграть, выступить. Работаю в отделе кадров, от звонка до звонка, отмечаем в узком коллективе праздники, юбилеи. Все очень скромно. Идей своих маловато, стихи не пишу, максимум моих возможностей - чуть-чуть подкорректировать и использовать то, что опубликовано в книгах, сборниках, Интернете. А у вас тут сплошные профи, такие матерые мастера праздников, такой фейерверк идей! Я даже в обсуждении толком участвовать не могу, опыта нет, креативного мышления тоже (ну не всем дано!) и с компьютером не на "ты". Предложить нечего, все что я проводила - всем давно известно и , наверное, избито. Так что смотрю на вас как первоклашка на старшеклассников: с благоговение и восторгом,  :Vah:  чему-то потихоньку учусь, но в общение не вступаю!  :Blush2: 
А насчет геологов, ну не знаю, может и можно меня так по большому счету можно считать, но все что я себе взяла: несколько десятков конкурсов, кричалки, стихи, несколько костюмированных поздравлений, песни-переделки. А все остальное - не мой формат, я просто читаю и как аккумулятор подзаряжаюсь от ваших идей, советов, таланта, мастерства, отчетов, восторгов. С удовольствие смотрю видео, слушаю музыку, песни порой мне неизвестные, но такие зажигательные! :Vishenka 34: 
Так что общение на этом форуме, я думаю, больше для профессиональных ведущих, равных друг другу по таланту. Оно должно быть взаимовыгодно, интересно, обогащать идеями! А что я могу предложить? Может это не мой форум, но мне так у вас интересно и так хочется (хоть в мечтах) дотянуться до звезд! :Kez 09:

----------


## Valenta

Я-Троичанка, работаю музыкальным руководителем в Центре развития. На форуме не новичок, но до вас, землячки, докопалась только-только. И не пожалела!!!  :Ok: 


> ... я не профессионал и даже не любитель, а так, массовик-затейник на общественных началах.  Я читаю и как аккумулятор подзаряжаюсь от ваших идей, советов, таланта, мастерства, отчетов, восторгов. С удовольствие смотрю видео, слушаю музыку, песни порой мне неизвестные, но такие зажигательные!
> ... мне так у вас интересно ...


Если не против, буду заглядывать на огонёк. Глядишь, и сгодимся друг другу на что-нибудь - всякое в жизни бывает! :Yes4:  :Smile3:

----------


## Лариса15

И я в вашу теплую компанию))) Привет, земляки! Я из Челябинска)))

----------


## Марина Дудник

Привет, привет, девочки! Наши ряды пополняются! Это радует! А я съездила к Оксане Ожогиной в Уфу,  можно сказать готова в новогодним корпоративам!!! Правда нужно собрать реквизит и переделать под себя многие вещи, но есть и такие что могу работать прямо с листа! Все таки Оксана молодец!

----------


## Натальяночка

Девчонки, здравствуйте. Хоть с Башкортостана,но территориально к вам ближе. Город Учалы. всего то 2-3часа до Мангитогорска и чуть больше до Челябинска.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Милости просим, молодец что зашла. Мы любим Учалы, там живет наша форумчанка Любовь. Абюл45 ник на форуме!

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Внимание!
24 апреля в г.Уфа высаживается ВТОРОЙ Выездной Десант Ведущих Южного Урала, Сибири, Северного Кавказа и Краснодарского края, готовых поделиться с вами своими идеями безупречного ПРАЗДНИКА!
В ходе встречи будет произведен артобстрел новыми фишками и атомный удар по всем нафталиновым и бородатым конкурсам!!!
Вы вооружитесь приемами по разморозке "замороженных" гостей!!! 

Вам откроются секреты стратегии и тактики работы с клиентом, первая встреча – но победоносная!

Вы обязательно получите взрыв ЭМОЦИЙ и "упадете" в воронку ПОЗИТИВА, ДРАЙВА и КРЕАТИВА! 
Приходите сами, приводите друзей..... самому активному частнику приз – эксклюзивный ИЗЮМ от ведущих! 
Мы гарантируем, что Вы получите Заряд! Разрывной заряд!!! Позитив сезона 2013 будет греметь по всем фронтам раскатом шикарных праздников!!! 
Вы ВЗОРВЕТЕ всех своими креативными ВЫПУСКНЫМИ, ЮБИЛЕЯМИ и СВАДЬБАМИ!

В Десанте принимают участие:

Солодова Анна (vovana) - г. Минеральные Воды
Батырская Элла (Просто Эльвира) - г. Уфа
Сенова Оксана (Сенова Оксана) -г. Магнитогорск
Альтергот Юлия (Юльчита) - Нефтеюганск
Овсянникова Наталья (Мегатой) - Краснодар

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Наконец -то, готова карта сбербанка, поэтому читаем и запоминаем новые реквизиты.

Выездной Десант Ведущих в Уфе 24 апреля 2013 г.!!!

Место проведение семинара: г.Уфа, пр.Октября 33, ДК "УЗЭМИК" ("РТИ"), остановка транспорта "Универмаг Уфа"

Время проведения с 12-00 до 18-00 (время уфимское).

Оплату в размере 4 000 рублей высылайте на сбербанковскую карту № 4276 8060 5359 0070 Пожалуйста, сразу после отправления денежного перевода, отправьте СМС сообщение с указанием Ваших Ф.И.О. ,и город на номер телефона 8 989-958-22-13.

Вопрос трансфера и ночлега для иногородних семинаристов будет решен в обязательном порядке чуть позже, ближе к дате семинара. Комплексный обед будет возможно приобрести в кафе ДК "УЗЭМИК".

Пожалуйста, по всем интересующим вопросам обращайтесь в личку!!! Не стесняйтесь!))

----------


## Юняша

Сатка здесь) Всем Здравствуйте! :Ok:

----------


## ИРита

Челябинская область! Внимание всех кто творит детские праздники! появилась уникальная возможность стать ещё лучше! 9 марта в Челябинске будет творить  творческая студия "ДЖИН"  Константин Евграфов г. Чебоксары.  небольшой отрывок  с первого МК смотрите здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139153.
 те кто хочет сделать правильный выбор и принять участие в МК, прошу писать в ЛС

----------


## Марина Дудник

Странно, пишу объявление о встрече, а оно не хочет копироваться.... 
 Ну тогда по старинке, рученьками)))))))))))))
 Приглашаю всех, кто захочет и сочтет уместным, принять участие в маленьком и уютном сходнячке, на тур базе вблизи башкирского Абзаково! Приглашаем всех кто хоть чуть чуть связан с эвент индустрией, приехать к нам в гости, на отдых между напряженным праздничными буднями!!!! Сбор единомышленников состоится с 5 по 7 июля 2016 года. Все подробности здесь.

----------


## ИРита

Внимание Дедушки Морозы из г. Касли, Кыштым, Озерск! Есть работа для вас в г. Каслях  26 декабря! т 89222324644.

----------


## Марина Дудник

Всех земляков с Новым 2017 годом! пусть принесет Петушок, много радости своим голосом и внешним видом! пусть денег будет столько, чтоб куры не клевали, 9 и не по тому, что клЯвать нечего) Пусть  радостно и весело, ярко и громко будут проходить наши праздники!!! Всем коллегам - СЧАСТЬЯ!!!

----------

ИРита (04.01.2017)

----------

